# Tipp für 3-Tages-Minitransalp gesucht



## StevieO (24. November 2009)

Servus zusammen,

ein paar Freunde, mit denen ich schon einige Jahre lang Tagestouren mit max. 75 km und 2600 hm fahre, möchten im Sommer 2010 gerne in die nächste Liga aufsteigen und eine (kleine) Transalp fahren; leider haben wir zusammen nur 3 Tage Zeit.

Wer kann mir einen Tipp für eine 3-Tages-Tour von Nord nach Süd über den Alpenhauptkamm geben, in der natürlich alle Traumtrails der Alpen versammelt sind . Wir wohnen alle in München und könnten im Großraum Innsbruck bzw. Jenbach oder auch innaufwärts in Richtung Arlberg starten. Am Ende des dritten Tages müssten wir mit der Bahn wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück kommen.

Ideal wären zwei Hüttenübernachtungen und ein Ziel vieleicht in Bozen, von dort kommt man schnell nach Innsbruck zurück. Möglich wäre auch ein Start im Wipptal (Steinach etc.) und nach der Rückfahrt mit dem Zug zum Brenner die Rück-Abfahrt mit dem Bike dorthin.

Mir schwirrt irgendwie das Satteljoch und die Brenner-Grenzkammstr. im Hirn rum, aber das kann doch nicht alles sein . 

Herzlichen Dank allen Tippgebern sagt 

Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. November 2009)

1. Tag: Brenner Grenzkamm bis in hintere Ridnauntal
2. Tag: Schneebergscharte und Pfelderertal (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man auf der Lazinser Alm übernachten kann, sonst Pfelders)
3. Tag Eisjöchl und Abfahrt über Naturns bis Meran, von dort Heimweg.

Da dürftest paar Highlights drin haben!!!!

Oder ihr macht die Ötzi-Runde in 3 Tagen: Sölden, Gletschertrail, Niederjoch (Übernachtung Similaun-Hütte), Schnalstal, EIsjöchl (Übernachtung Stettiner Hütte), Passeiertal, Timmelsjoch wieder zurück nach Sölden. Wenn´s zuviel ist, könnte man den Gletschertrail auch weglassen, der ist wohl sehr zeitraubend (kenn ich selber nicht, nur die "Mädchenvariante auf direktem Weg zum Niederjoch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (24. November 2009)

... ist zwar kein AX, aber auch 3 Tage: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/260/65/lang,germani/

Kann man natürlich noch peppen, wenn es einem zu wenig ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> 1. Tag: Brenner Grenzkamm bis in hintere Ridnauntal
> 2. Tag: Schneebergscharte und Pfelderertal (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man auf der Lazinser Alm übernachten kann, sonst Pfelders)
> 3. Tag Eisjöchl und Abfahrt über Naturns bis Meran, von dort Heimweg.



Wenn´s übers Eisjöchl zuviel wird, könnt ihr auch über den Jaufenpass nach Sterzing und von dort mit dem Zug wieder zum Brenner. Am Jaufen soll´s nämlich auch recht nette Trails geben.


----------



## fatz (26. November 2009)

@pfadi:
bei schneebergscharte und eisjoechl innerhalb von 3 tagen muss man aber schon auf bergaufschieben 
stehen. auf einer wochentransalp ok, aber fuer 3 tag waer's mir ein bissl zu bloed.

@StevieO:
auch keine transalp aber dafuer 2mal ueber n hauptkamm:
1. finkenberg (zillertal), tuxerjoch, sattelbergalm (2100hm)
2. brennergrenzkamm, flatschjoch, pfitschertal (1900hm+ je nachdem wo du faehrst)
3. pfitscherjoch, finkenberg (1000hm)
versuch gar nicht erst in mayerhofen einen, womoeglich noch kostenfreien, parkplatz zu finden. in 
finkenberg mitten im ort problemlos fuer kostnix.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. November 2009)

Stimmt, deshalb hab ich ja noch die Alternative über den Jaufen zurück drangehängt. Schneebergscharte ist eh hart, vor allem, wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat. Vielleicht als Erstlingsroute nur bedingt empfehlenswert. Dafür sind halt die Abfahrten 1. Sahne...


----------



## Gusti (26. November 2009)

Unsere letztjährige 3-Tagestour:
Scuol - Pass da Costainas - St. Maria (übernachtung) - Umbrail Pass - Boccetta di Forcola - Lago Cancano - Val Mora - St. Maria (übernachtung) -Schleis - Sesvenna Hütte - Val d`Uina - Scuol;
Absolute Traumtour (1 und 2 Tag fast alles fahrbar - 3 Tag Schiebestrecke durch`s Val d`Uina  und zur Sesvenna Hütte - macht aber nichts da echt imposant)

lg
Bernd


----------



## StevieO (27. November 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank allen Ideengebern; ich bin jetzt erstmal - auch durch Eure Hilfe - auf folgende Tour gekommen:

1. Tag: Start: Gries am Brenner, Sattelberg, Brenner-Grenzkammstrasse, Gossensass, Enzianhütte (Ü)

2. Tag: Enzianhütte, Schlüsseljoch, Fussendrass, Pfunderer Joch, Niedervintl (Ü) oder Ronerhütte (Ü, wenn am ersten Tag bis Fussendrass/Kematen gefahren wird)

Am ersten Tage schwanke ich noch, ob nicht vielleicht die Auffahrt vom Greis über die Obernberger Seen zum Sandjoch und dann die Fahrt Richtung Brenner über den Grenzkamm die bessere Variante ist, aber da lande ich dann etwas zu weit nördlich und die Grenzkammstr. wird nur auf einer kürzeren Strecke befahren.

War jemand von Euch schon mal auf der Enzianhütte über Nacht? Wahrscheinlich ist es geschickter, am gleichen Tag noch aufs Schlüsseljoch hoch zu schieben und ins Pfitscher Tal abzufahren; Ü dann in Kematen oder so.

Sehr "gelobt" wird alternativ zum Schlüsseljoch auch das Flatschjoch mit deutlich mehr Pfadanteil bei der Abfahrt.

.. und kann mir jemand vielleicht noch einen guten Tipp geben, ob und wie man von Niedervintl über die Lüsener Alm und wahrscheinlich das Würzjoch und das Villnößtal wieder ins Eisacktal nach Brixen kommt? Das müsste wohl in einem Tag gut machbar sein; v.a. dann, wenn man am zweiten Tag am Vormittag das Pfitscher Joch hat und am Nachmittag von Niedervintl vielleicht noch auf die Lüsener Alm hochfahren kann. Weiß jemand, ob die Ronerhütte zum Übernachten gut geeignet ist?

3. Tag wäre dann: Ronerhütte, Kreuzwiesenhütte auf der Lüsener Alm, Lüsen, Nähe Würzjoch, St. Magdalena im Villnösstal, Brixen + Rückfahrt mit dem Zug zum Brenner + Bikeabfahrt nach Gries

Danke nochmal sagt

Stefan


----------



## StevieO (27. November 2009)

@ Bernd:

Unsere letztjährige 3-Tagestour:
Scuol - Pass da Costainas - St. Maria (übernachtung) - Umbrail Pass - Boccetta di Forcola - Lago Cancano - Val Mora - St. Maria (übernachtung) -Schleis - Sesvenna Hütte - Val d`Uina - Scuol;

Absolute Traumtour 

... kann ich nur bestätigen. Fast dieselben Strecken bin ich vor zwei Jahren als zwei Tagestouren von St. Maria im Münstertal aus gefahren.

Nächstes Jahr soll auch für mich was Neues dabeisein.

Stefan


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. November 2009)

Ne, nicht im Pfitschertal übernachten, Enzianhütte ist super! Das Essen ist Klasse und die Zimmer sind auch nett. Es gibt dort sogar 2-Bett-Zimmer, falls ihr es lauschig haben wollt. Alles ist sauber. Das Frühstück ist halt bißl spartanisch, aber auf Nachfrage gibt´s sicher aus Wurst und Käse, evtl. halt selber ein Stück Salami mitnehmen. Und dann in der Früh auf´s Schlüsseljoch ist echt Klasse! Wenn ihr am selben Tag noch übers Pfundererjoch wollt, würd ich mir das mit dem Flatschjoch noch überlegen, da das Pfundererjoch schon seine Zeit und etliche Körner kostet. Es ist von unten rauf schon seher steil und wenn ihr hofft, dass es vielleicht mal flacher wird, dann vergesst das! Unter 17% werdet ihr bei der Auffahrt nicht viel finden. Ganz oben ist es dann richtig steil und die dünnere Luft tut ihr übriges. Die Abfahrt vom Schlüsseljoch ist so schlecht nicht, auch wenn es kein Singletrail ist. Vom Pfundererjoch habt ihr dann ja noch genug davon.


----------



## Uphillerer (27. November 2009)

Enzianhütte ist wirklich gut. Allerdings schmeisst die Wirtin den Laden. Er selbst ist ein starker Alkoholiker. Seine Anwesenheit ist also nicht Jedermanns Sache. Außer, man möchte mitsaufen, dann haste wahrscheinlich den Freund fürs Leben gefunden. 

Was uns damals auch gestört hatte: du kannst dort mit Motorrädern hoch. Die Typen sind damals ca. 21.30 Uhr angekommen und haben die ganze Nacht durchgesoffen. Also nicht unbedingt "klassisches" Hüttenfeeling. 

Trotzdem wäre die Enzinahütte auch meine Empfehlung. Und mal eben das Schlüsseljoch "noch" raufschieben und dann genussvoll abfahren, ist sowieso eine mehrstündige Aktion. Das sollte man am nächsten Morgen ausgeruht in Angriff nehmen und anschließend das traumhafte Pfundererjoch bezwingen. Das Tor zu den Dolomiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (27. November 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Die Typen sind damals ca. 21.30 Uhr angekommen und haben die ganze Nacht durchgesoffen. Also nicht unbedingt "klassisches" Hüttenfeeling.


Eigentlich schon ein Klassiker. Auf den privaten Hütten wird überall gesoffen was das Zeug hält. Nur der Alpenverein verbietet das.


----------



## Uphillerer (27. November 2009)

Klar, ich könnte mir nach einer Tagestour auch die Kante geben, dafür schaffe ich dann aber am nächsten Tag nicht mehr die nächste Etappe. Die wahren Cross-Profis sind wahrscheinlich die, die Beides vertragen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. November 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Die wahren Cross-Profis sind wahrscheinlich die, die Beides vertragen.


Du sagst es.


----------



## Matze. (1. Dezember 2009)

Mein Vorschlag wäre vom Inntal bis Cortina.
Die Route über Inntal-Geiseljoch-Zillertal-Pfitscherjoch-Pfitschtal-Pfunderer Joch-Pustertal-St.Vigil/Fanes-Cortina-Toblach bietet alles was ein AX braucht, lange Aufstiege, Abfahrtstrails vom Feinsten, Landschaft vom Feinsten und ausreichende Variationsmöglichkeiten. 
Sollte die Geschichte zu lange werden, einfach im Pustertal beenden und zurückfahren.


----------



## Florian (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mehrere Transalps hinter mir und dieses Jahr erstmalig die Transalp durch eine Rundtour ersetzt.

Absolute Empfehlung!

Für 3 Tage würde ich mir auf jeden Fall eine Rundtour basteln und die nervige Zugheimreise sparen.


----------



## Carsten (5. Dezember 2009)

Ötzirunde würde sich evtl. auch anbieten
Infos auf meiner Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frad80 (30. Mai 2022)

Gusti schrieb:


> Unsere letztjährige 3-Tagestour:
> Scuol - Pass da Costainas - St. Maria (übernachtung) - Umbrail Pass - Boccetta di Forcola - Lago Cancano - Val Mora - St. Maria (übernachtung) -Schleis - Sesvenna Hütte - Val d`Uina - Scuol;
> Absolute Traumtour (1 und 2 Tag fast alles fahrbar - 3 Tag Schiebestrecke durch`s Val d`Uina  und zur Sesvenna Hütte - macht aber nichts da echt imposant)
> 
> ...


Hast du die Route als Gpx File?


----------



## Hofbiker (31. Mai 2022)

frad80 schrieb:


> Hast du die Route als Gpx File?


Ich glaube im 2009er jahr,  haben noch viele manuell geroutet.


----------



## cschaeff (31. Mai 2022)

Scuol-Trepalle-Vallacia-Pedenolo-Stilfser Joch-Glurns-Sesvenna-Uina-Scuol

3 Tage sehr sportlich

Erlebnis: volle Punktzahl


----------



## RoyMermalauf (5. Januar 2023)

Die Route sieht toll aus cschaeff. 
Wie lässt sich die am Besten in 4 Tage aufteilen? Wir hatten überlegt am Stilfser Joch zu nächtigen und dann morgens gegen 8:00 in den Goldseetrail zu starten, da dieser dann ja für Biker gesperrt ist. 
Bis nach Scuol oder Sur En ist es aber dann doch eine ganze Ecke.


----------



## cschaeff (5. Januar 2023)

@RoyMermalauf 

Tag 1 Scuol-Trepalle
Tag 2 Trepalle-Stilfser Joch
Tag 3 Stilfser Joch-Schlinig
Tag 4 Schlinig-Scuol

Tag 1 und 2 sind dann schon recht sportlich mit jeweils über 2.000 HM und dünner Luft


----------



## RoyMermalauf (7. Januar 2023)

Kann man auch noch um 16:00 in den goldseetrail am Stilfser Joch einsteigen und bis Glurns fahren? Oder ist dann hierfür die Zeit zu knapp. Sind ja doch knapp 30 km.
Dann könnte man die ersten beiden Tage etwas entzerren und am 4ten entspannt noch durch die Uina zurück nach Scuol fahren/schieben.


----------



## transalbi (7. Januar 2023)

Transalp.info - Bernina eLoop - eine Albrecht-Route
					

Transalp Tourberichte mit Detailinformationen und Planungshilfen von MTB-Touren und eMountainbike-Touren in den Alpen seit 1994




					www.transalp.info


----------



## cschaeff (7. Januar 2023)

RoyMermalauf schrieb:


> Kann man auch noch um 16:00 in den goldseetrail am Stilfser Joch einsteigen und bis Glurns fahren?


Ab 16:00 darf man wieder mit dem bike.
Wir sind diesen Sommer den BimBam runter und mit der Seilbahn hoch zur Stilfser Alm und von dort den kompletten Almentrail bis Glurns. Dafür kannst du je nach Fitness 3-4 Stunden rechnen. Der Almentrail zieht sich wie Kaugummi...


----------



## Carsten (Freitag um 08:52)

zum Thema 3-Tagestout gibt´s auch bei mir Neue Ideen. Wir sind in 3 Tagen von Oberstdorf nach Scoul gefahren (dank 9 Euro-Ticket im Sommer 2022)...und haben dort noch 3 Tage Rundtouren dran gehängt.

Links, Karte, Tracks, Fotos und Reisebericht wie immer auf meiner Homepage


----------

